# electrical fault



## proctor1 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a Bailey Autograph 79-4t 2017 the electrics are not working the power is going into the van but mains board is blank and none of the lights or sockets work the batteries are showing 14.2 and electric heating works none of the fuses are tripped has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I guess you are referring to the 230 volt system?

If so the first point to check will be the main incoming switch or if fitted RCD.

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

proctor1 said:


> I have a Bailey Autograph 79-4t 2017 the electrics are not working the power is going into the van but mains board is blank and none of the lights or sockets work the batteries are showing 14.2 and electric heating works none of the fuses are tripped has anyone else had this problem?


If the electric heating is working then power must be getting to the fuse panel. If no power to any of the sockets then it has to be the two MCB's or an internal fault. Do the fridge and microwave work on electric?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> I guess you are referring to the 230 volt system?
> .


I did wonder about that as the lights appear from the circuit to be 12v?


----------



## proctor1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks John
Are the MCBs on the same board as the fuses?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not familiar with your actual van but often there will be a small distribution board for the 230 volt which will house all of the safety devices, often close by to where the connection lead comes in.

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

proctor1 said:


> Thanks John
> Are the MCBs on the same board as the fuses?


Can you start at the beginning please? 
What is working on mains? You say the heater but what about the sockets (4)? and fridge and microwave?
Is the Seattle Control Panel completely blank? Have you switched it ON? How do you know the battery is reading 14.2v?

The MCB's are in the mains control board. If you look at the schematic I posted there is one RCB and 3xMCB's {re settable mains fuses}. Are they all switched ON?

I have linked to the handbook which includes the electrical schematic and Control Panel operation etc.

https://www.baileyofbristol.co.uk/images/pdfs/1709_Motorhome handbook.pdf


----------



## proctor1 (Mar 3, 2018)

John.
I have now traced everything back and microwave and fridge working the Seattle control panel is blank and won't switch on, the 14.2 is showing on the solar charge, all sockets working and Seattle won't switch on 
Brian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

proctor1 said:


> John.
> I have now traced everything back and microwave and fridge working the Seattle control panel is blank and won't switch on, the 14.2 is showing on the solar charge, all sockets working and Seattle won't switch on
> Brian


The problem appears to be in the 12v system then specifically the Control Panel. If the fridge has got a display and it is working on mains then I believe the habitation battery is ok.
Can you check the Control Panel Fuse on the DC distribution panel [PDU] i.e. The 5A one marked Control Panel.
Ray


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

proctor1 said:


> I have a Bailey Autograph 79-4t 2017 the electrics are not working the power is going into the van but mains board is blank and none of the lights or sockets work the batteries are showing 14.2 and electric heating works none of the fuses are tripped has anyone else had this problem?


Hi,
If it's a 2017 van surely it's still under warranty. Take it back to your dealer and let them look at it as electricity is not to be messed with.

Nidge


----------

